# Dzelži / Hardware >  SpeedStream 4100

## ansius

kopš upgreizda uz ltc optiku man īpašumā palicis vecais dsl modems gribetos ar vinju paeksperimenteet, bet protams ka vinjaa ir ltc setingi. jautajums vai kadam ir izdevies vinju atlauzt un iedarbinaat citus režīmus, piemēram bridge, jo man vēl stāv no ISDN laikiem vecais siemens dsl modēms lasot aprastus kas pieejami siemens lapās abus var salikt un iedarbinaat lokalo tiklu lielos atālumos pa vīto pāri. kas būtu noderīgi.

ir kādas idejas?

----------


## JDat

Man arī ir DSL Speadstreem (numuru neatceros). Tāds mazais kurus kādreiz lika mājās (Ne reizi nav lietots). Ja esi Rīgā tad kādreiz varam satikties un sarunāt par eksperimentu gaitu un tad jau redzēs ko var darīt.

----------


## next

Vai tad nebija taa ka LTC maajas juseriem deva tikai ADSL (Kas bez DSLAM straadaa tikpat labi kaa mobilka bez baazes)?

----------


## JDat

> Vai tad nebija taa ka LTC maajas juseriem deva tikai ADSL (Kas bez DSLAM straadaa tikpat labi kaa mobilka bez baazes)?


 Da HVZ, esmu iesācējs tādās lietās, bet tas nenozīmē ka nevar eksperimentēt. Viens zinātājs teica ka var 2 DSL (Vai ADSL) modemus saslēgt kopā pa taisno bez ne kādiem pričindāliem, bet max attālums starp modemiem 10 metri. Cik tas ir patiesība, nezinu. Googles tante arī klusē.

----------


## ansius

paeksperimentēt toč vajadzētu. ltc ir uzlikusi savu konfigurāciju kuras dēļ tas varētu nestrādāt, bet pats verķis būtībā ir tikai advancēts bridge. problēma gan izmantojot divus dsl modēmus ir modēmu limitētais upload, attiecīgi bez dslam nebūtu liels savienojuma ātrums

----------

